# need list of all users from server



## arich (Jan 7, 2008)

hi mates

i want to create text file and i want to print all users from server 

do you know about anytools ?

pls if you could help with this

many thanks


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

go onto the server and open up a command prompt and type

*net user* then press enter


this should show the users on the server..


----------



## arich (Jan 7, 2008)

many thanks mate


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

if this is for a domain controller you should append /domain to that command. 

You can pull groups by doing net localgroup and net group with the /domain which will show members too. This is good for audits where someone wants to see who has access to what.


----------

